# I LOVE Patternfish.com patterns



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I receive their monthly newsletters.
I had started to send a few of my favorite, but there are too many.
Here is my list for this month:
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12177
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/11653
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5353
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4924
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/843
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/14797
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10221
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/14753
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/14649
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/14653
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/14752
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/6637
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5184
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5225
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/13335
And my very favorite:
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/9761


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I have purchased many, many, many, many patterns from them. There are THOUSANDS! I have many, many, many, many on my wish list as well. I am a pattern collector. Looking at them and pretending I will actually make something with it gives me pleasure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

So nice of you to share. You're favorite is beautiful - style and colors!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for the link. They are lovely.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Really really love your favorite, but to knit in my lifetime???


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope I'll make the last oneat least, the beautiful shawl.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, they are beautiful.


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow; thanks for this link! I can't believe I never saw this before!!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad it's some use for quite a few of you.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Fabulous! Thanks!


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful patterns! Thank you for sharing the link with us.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I love the "cross-over" sleeveless top. I believe I will have to get it! Gaynell


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I see you like Anne Hanson, too. We seem to like similar styles, and I love the 190 Leaving pattern. Her designs are not only beautiful but very flexible in style. Thanks for your list!


----------



## roseyposey (Aug 13, 2013)

These are the best i have seen.


----------



## roseyposey (Aug 13, 2013)

These are the best i have seen.Thank you for sharing.Rosey


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

looks interesting. why don't they offer any free patterns so you can check them out first before you buy?


Mireillebc said:


> I receive their monthly newsletters.
> I had started to send a few of my favorite, but there are too many.
> Here is my list for this month:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12177
> ...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks for sharing I have joined so hopefully will be making something in the near future.


Mireillebc said:


> I receive their monthly newsletters.
> I had started to send a few of my favorite, but there are too many.
> Here is my list for this month:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12177
> ...


----------



## Ldlattuca (Jan 20, 2013)

No question. These patterns are beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ldlattuca (Jan 20, 2013)

No question. These patterns are beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kcpony (Feb 19, 2012)

You just added to my "pattern addiction"! Thank you for the great website. Already am working on one of my orders.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Do they have any free patterns??


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I can see why you like the patterns, beautiful knitting!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

marimom said:


> Do they have any free patterns??


I didn't see any yet.


----------



## MadameDefarge (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh dear...... I THINK I thank you.... but my yarn/pattern addiction will now kick into high gear. I can't believe I hadn't found this site on my own. It is a nicely designed site with a great variety of patterns.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you. Love the socks, and others.


----------



## Missy2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks so much! I had not heard of this site. I will be stashing patterns, as well as yarn. Wish I could knit faster!!


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thannks for sharing I like these patterns too.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I also LOVE Patternfish.com!!! I have several of their patterns and would like to make more! They are an awsome site and so different then other patterns as well. 

I am so glad I receive their patterns every month even if I don't buy one, I love to look at them. Revan


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I've loved it since I found it and usually have several patterns on my wish list. The variety of patterns and yarns used just blew me away.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

great selection , I love that baby blanket, look forward to seeing your finished products ... happy knitting !


----------



## weberwhite (Feb 10, 2012)

I am very impressed with the skill level of these patterns and signed up. I don't know if I'll ever be able to knit anything but they sure are nice to look at.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this link...gorgeous patterns..can't wait to make some of these....so much to make and not enough hours in the day!,


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ordered some sock patterns and started one of the simpler ones tonight. Andante. The patterns all have more stitches than I usually use for medium ladies socks but maybe because of the stitch pattern. If they turn out a little larger I have someone to give them to who has wider feet and heavier ankles. I ordered the set of 5 lace socks plus one more. Uses charts but is very clear and well written. Been working on other things but need to get going on making some socks for gifts (family all loves them) so will be fun to try some new patterns.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I started by looking at your favorite. I sent it to my sister. I so much want to make this! Now I'm afraid to look at the others haha!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

If you can't find a pattern there, you must be very hard to please!!!I have several and I took a liking to the modular socks patterns so bought that too.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Ma Kitty said:


> I have purchased many, many, many, many patterns from them. There are THOUSANDS! I have many, many, many, many on my wish list as well. I am a pattern collector. Looking at them and pretending I will actually make something with it gives me pleasure.


I know exactly where you are coming from, Ma Kitty! I know I will never be able to knit 99% of my patterns, or use up 70% of my yarn, but I do love looking at the patterns and yarn!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

pommom2 said:


> Ordered some sock patterns and started one of the simpler ones tonight. Andante. The patterns all have more stitches than I usually use for medium ladies socks but maybe because of the stitch pattern. If they turn out a little larger I have someone to give them to who has wider feet and heavier ankles. I ordered the set of 5 lace socks plus one more. Uses charts but is very clear and well written. Been working on other things but need to get going on making some socks for gifts (family all loves them) so will be fun to try some new patterns.


Please, post a picture when it's done.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> Please, post a picture when it's done.


I just finished the first sock. Am on the road but will post a pic when we're home and I finish the second one. I made the Andante. Top fits OK with the 78 sets but plenty of give for a larger ankle. The heel is different because I wanted to learn the Sweet Tomato heel that everyone on here raves about so I used that.I did three full wedges and it is too big for me but the person they are for has wide feet so I'm hoping she fills it out. Nice heel though and I would use it again. 
All in all turned out OK, hope it fits her. Anxious to try one of the other patterns.


----------



## QuinnC31 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

